

Designing gtrot.com in 60 seconds by nomoregoodnames - Blocks8
http://youtu.be/Gf26WiX9Wyc

======
quizbiz
I highly suggest that you give Fireworks a try. :)

~~~
cobrabyte
Seriously! If you haven't given Fireworks a chance for web development, you
may be wasting a good bit of your precious time.

I still receive web design comps in Photoshop from time-to-time and it drives
me nuts. Especially if you have to resize a bunch of stuff.

Photoshop is great at photo manipulation. Fireworks is great for vector-
friendly web work.

------
mcantor
Am I mad, or was this actually 120 seconds of a 60-second loop?

~~~
Blocks8
Yes - it looks like it was a double loop of 60sec.

